# pesticides



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im soon to be moving to a new house (a single house divided into 2 units, top and bottom) and im happy that i will be gaining a real frog room, but i have some concerns... obviously i will require that no pest treatments be done in my unit (the lower) but of course i have no ability to do the same for the upstairs unit. its been troubling me and i really dont know what if anything i need to do. would the common pest treatment sprays or fumes be able to migrate into my unit? and would those pose a threat to my animals?

im sure there are some here who live in apartments, or townhouses, or have a similar situation and id like to hear about what you do.

thanks
james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

any experiences?


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

James,

We mop the floors with pine sol and my wife vacuums like she hates fruit flies..I have a pest company come twice a year inside and every month outside for 3 years now.

Keep in mind this is my experience.

We have had no adverse affects on the frogs. I do ask the company to just use baits in the frog area. So far the pest company has done a good job ..other than the fruit flies.

Think about it, the tank you use for your frogs is warmer than the room temp. the air should be trying to escape the tank. In my mind ... unless you set off a fogger that fills the room you will be fine.

Dan


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you.

any other experiences or advice in this area is greatly appreciated.

james


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i have two auratus living in a 10g viv that at one time was in a room with an open lid while the room was bombed for bugs. i let the tank air out for a few months and its fine. most chemicals used in fumigation break down over time. the trace amounts that find their way into your unit will have no ill effect on your frogs im sure.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there wont be anything like bug bombs, just routine pest spraying upstairs, but i'm still concerned.

any other input? 

james


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I have sprayed around in my house with Greenlight's natural insecticide (clove oil, thyme oil and lemongrass oil), and heavily around the carpet near my frog tank b/c of carpenter ants. The smell seems to go away within a couple of days, and I use the smell of the air to try and gauge when to open the tank. I have had these frogs for a few years now and they've been fine so far.
The humidity inside the tank means the air is more dense than the surrounding air, so it acts as a buffer against outside contaminants getting in---while it's not foolproof, it does provide some protection, provided you don't open the tank while there are contaminants in the air. 
If someone will be treating for pests, you could ask the upstairs neighbors to notify you when they will be doing this so you can feed just beforehand and leave the tank be for the duration that this stuff will be circulating in the air. 
Also, you could try closing the air vent in the frog's room (during treatment) if that won't make the room too hot for the frogs.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

all air vents as well as the door gaps will be sealed since that room is getting its own separate ac/ heating. i would just hate to loose frogs over something so stupid but this house is my only option, and its what i have to work with.

as always more input is welcome.
thanks again for the comments thus far.

james


----------

